# anche io vorrei vedervi!



## jungle julia

*C*iao a tutti! *M*i potreste aiutare con la traduzione di questa frase: 
"anche io vorrei vedervi!"  
*I*o l'avrei tradotta: yo también querìa veros a vosotros...
*P*uò andare bene? *G*razie mille!!
J.


----------



## Neuromante

Mejor pon el contexto. Los verbos son problemáticos porque no los tiempos no se usan para las mismas cosas en los dos idiomas y puede cambiar muchísimo el significado, eso sin pensar el las frases hechas y los usos específicos que a veces aparecen.


De todos modos, ese "A vosotros" en principio sobra, pero solo en principio sin el contexto...


----------



## 0scar

"A mi también me gustaría verlos"


----------



## flljob

Yo también quisiera verlos (en Hispanoamérica).


----------



## pattyfashiion

Hasta yo tendrìa ganas de verlos/me gustarìa verlos/quisiera verlos/me apetecerìa verlos...

Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Pero en el español de España no se usaría "verlos" sino "veros", ¿no?


----------



## flljob

irene.acler said:


> pero en el español de españa no se usaría "verlos" sino "veros", ¿no?


 
  sí.


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> sí.



No.

Yo soy de España y no.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> No.
> 
> Yo soy de España y no.


 
¿Se diría ver_*los*_ a *vosotros*?


----------



## fabiog_1981

flljob said:


> ¿Se diría ver_*los*_ a *vosotros*?


 
No fijob... Neuromante queria decir que el es espanol pero de Canarias.
Y allì hablan muy parecido a ustedes. 
En Canarias, por lo general, se sesea y no se utiliza el vosotros.


----------



## vivanacho

Ciao a tutti.
En la mayor parte de España se hace la diferencia entre "vosotros" y "ustedes"; el primero es informal (me gustaría veros), y el segundo formal (me gustaría verlos). En cambio, en Hispanoamérica, en las Canarias y en Andalucía Occidental no se emplea este "vosotros": estos hablantes utilizan siempre el "ustedes", aunque el trato sea informal.


----------



## antonioLR

Lo traduciría como : "Yo también que*rrí*a veros" o "Yo también querría ver*les"*. 

"Vorrei" es condicional así que sería más correcto "querría" o "quisiera" aunque también se suele decir "quería" en ese contexto. 

Pienso que si utilizamos "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros" es más correcto decir "les". "Yo tamibén querría verles ( a ustedes )". 

"Los" sería correcto si nos referimos a "ellos". "Yo también querría verlos (a ellos)". 

Saludos desde Almería


----------



## Neuromante

No, para nada. Los y les no son intercambiables, cada uno sustituye una parte distinta de la oración. Estás cometiendo un leísmo.

Si usas "les" quieres decir que querrías verles "algo" no a ellos
"Yo también querría verles las manos"


----------



## Conchiare

Yo también quisiera veros (a vosotros).

Porque "quería" es pasado y "vorrei" expresa futuro
vorrei=quisiera o querría


----------



## Neuromante

Conchiare: 
Los tiempos verbales se usan para cosas distintas en español e italiano. Un futuro puede perfectamente corresponder a un presente, por ejemplo, y un indicativo a un subjuntivo (Incluso con tiempos distintos). 
Por otra parte Antonio propuso "querría" y no "quería".


----------



## Conchiare

Vale, perdonad la intervención!
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

¿Perdonar por qué? Eres muy bienvenido, no hay nada que perdonar.


----------



## gatogab

jungle julia said:


> *C*iao a tutti! *M*i potreste aiutare con la traduzione di questa frase:
> "anche io vorrei vedervi!"
> *I*o l'avrei tradotta: yo también querìa veros a vosotros...
> *P*uò andare bene? *G*razie mille!!
> J.


 
Bienvenida JJ.
Ecco il mio apporto:

*anche io vorrei vedervi!* = ¡también yo quisiera verlos!

((((((((letterine rosa?)))))))))


----------

